# EPA Says NO to Mite Away Quick strips



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: EPA Says "Not So Quick!" to quick strips*

Almost everything in that article is wrong information.
Go to www.miteaway.com for the facts.
NOD apiary products, are persuing full section 3 registration on the MAQS at this time.
This is expected to take between 6 - 18 months to complete.


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

How can I buy them in Canada and "sneak" them in???? haha

Ok...seriously, how can I???


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

You read my mind!


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome to commercial beekeeping. The only game where the federal gov't says "dont do that" and your local inspector says "Use offlabel X"


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Let me remind members what you agreed to when you joined.

"You agree, through your use of this service, that you will not use the Beesource Beekeeping Forums to post any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise violative of any law."

Get that last part?


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Barry wih all due respect, talking about formic aicd and how to use it when there is NO residual, contamination, or adverse affect on honey/bees and considering the adverse affects of "legal" pesticide strips on bees, wax and honey I dont think you are using common sense....lets no be so politically correct that we cut our nose off despite our face! It is unbelievable that EPA would deny the strip, it shows their lack of knowledge and lack of studing the issue. Besides there is articles on the West Va University web site on using formic on a one time kill, how to apply and how it works .....so why shouldnt we discuss it? I really have to question why we shouldnt!


----------



## Nate Ellis (Jun 28, 2008)

I was looking forward to using those this spring..Sounds like someone in the EPA wants to make things more difficult for NOD and the rest of us meanwhile Monsanto does whatever it wants.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Nate, very well said.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

Mr Nod maybe his own worst enemy, he tried to turn the use of formic acid in Canada into his own little monopoly.
He wants the Canadian beekeepers to lobby the govt to register his new strips,which at one time he had hoped the previous registration of miteway 2 would cover,the gov't said no, its a new application ( chemical with formic ), so needs new registration.

He has appointed the president of the Canadian Honey Council as his national distributor, but has nothing to sell or distribute legally


----------



## BeePuncher (May 25, 2007)

theriverhawk said:


> How can I buy them in Canada and "sneak" them in???? haha
> 
> Ok...seriously, how can I???


Can't buy them in Canada unfortunately - just got off the phone with NOD and was told that the gov't says nope...so now their is a lobbying effort underway by the Ontario Beekeepers Association to get the feds to change their minds on the matter. Politics and bees, bloody endless.


----------



## arthur (Apr 6, 2008)

Skinner Apiaries said:


> Welcome to commercial beekeeping. The only game where the federal gov't says "dont do that" and your local inspector says "Use offlabel X"


an official government official advocating off-label use of chemicals with food?

Sounds irresponsible.


----------



## LookerBee (Dec 9, 2010)

Has anyone here actually looked at how dangerous it is to handle this poisonous chemical? Skull and crossbones the biggest character on the tub!! I have observed catastrophic brood scald and adult bees crawling and dead on the ground, absconding of adults, (not just bearding!!) It is so irritating to humans and animals the warning states "DANGER-POISON CORROSIVE TO SKIN AND EYES" and "FATAL IF INHALED, ABSORBED IN THE SKIN, OR SWALLOWED"... "HAZARDOUS TO HUMANS AND DOMESTIC ANIMALS"--Think beekeepers--THINK--Think and adopt practices which PREVENT the accumilation or population growth of varroa mites (stop reaching for 'bug spray' we all know even that doesnt get rid of bugs on earth)--So many so anxious for the next CHEMICAL--I wish it were never allowed in Ohio...I wont ever put anything in my hive that says POISON or FATAL...or HAZARDOUS...this is not something just any lay person should have access to...plenty of contra-indicated use, misuse, no posted warning signs on apiaries...so now the inspector being exposed to chems because non-plaquarded of the dangers of coming into contact...I keep thinking of the part of the label that says "keep out of reach of children--and I can't help but add "Children Bees" T.F.A.C.T. (Treatmen Free Apiculturist Collective) a great resource for re-discovering effective grass roots bee keeping without chems...


----------



## LookerBee (Dec 9, 2010)

OMG that is bad


----------

